# Armée canadienne vs US army



## gi_jane_c7 (15 Nov 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde

Depuis que mon père sait que je veux rentrer dans l'armée, il n'arrête pas de critiquer l'armée canadienne.  Mais surtout, ce qui m'a frappé le plus, c'est qu'il a dit que l'armée canadienne, étant des casques bleus, ne faisait rien ÃƒÂ  rien outre-mer, et qu'on ne pouvait même pas appeler l'armée canadienne une armée, tellement il n'y a plus rien de militaire dans ce qu'ils font.  (Exemple, il dit que les soldats n'utilisent jamais leurs armes et qu'ils restent lÃƒÂ  ÃƒÂ  rien faire, et qu'ils attendent de se faire tirer dessus.)  Par contre, il dit que l'armée américaine, elle, au moins, a de bons équipements et que lorsque les soldats américains vont dans un pays, au moins ils prennent action et attaquent et tirent, comme dans une "guerre traditionnelle".  Il m'encourage aussi ÃƒÂ  m'engager dans l'armée américaine...  J'aimerais savoir si ce qu'il dit sur notre armée est vrai ou non...

Deuxième chose.  Mon père dit aussi que d'ici quelques années, les soldats vont être remplacés par des robots et que la "guerre traditionnelle" va disparaître, autrement dit y aura plus de militaires sur le terrain, pour se battre avec des armes...  Est ce que c'est vrai ça?  Personnellement j'en doute, mais sait-on jamais...

J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur ça, parce que ça fait quelques temps que ça me tracasse...


----------



## Fruss (16 Nov 2004)

gi_jane_c7 said:
			
		

> Deuxième chose. Mon père dit aussi que d'ici quelques années, les soldats vont être remplacés par des robots et que la "guerre traditionnelle" va disparaître, autrement dit y aura plus de militaires sur le terrain, pour se battre avec des armes... Est ce que c'est vrai ça? Personnellement j'en doute, mais sait-on jamais...



Je dirais que ton pere ecoute beaucoup trop la TV..  Ca me rappelle en 1990 ou a peu pres, quand on disait qu'en l'an 2000, il y aurait des robots partout, que les autos allaient voler, etc, etc...  Il faudra toujours des militaires sur le terrain tant qu'il y aura des confilts...

Pour ce qui est de la premiere remarque, je laisses ca aux militaires....

Cheers

Frank


----------



## 1R22eR (16 Nov 2004)

Je crois tout simplement que ton pere ne connais absolument rien de l armée!!!! pour ce qui est de se laisser tirer dessus ca c est aps nous qui décidons quand on est casque bleu... avec l ONU on doit etre neutre et éviter de tirer sur un ou sur lautre car si on tire sur 1 les autres vont penser qu on avec eux.. vice versa... c est bcp plus dangereux etre casque bleu que de tirer un peu partout comme des chein qui cour apres leur queue... Ton père écotue trop les nouvelle de la télé et connais pas les vrai choses.. Dit lui d arreter d écouter terminator 3 et toute ces genre d émission la!!! Il manque de respect surtout enevers notre métier. Nous sommes tres bien entrainer a répondre comme les amériacin nous avon peut etre aps leur équipement mais nous somme bcp plus polyvalent qu eux... laisse toi asp entrainer parce que ton père dit et si tu veux rentrer dans l armée ces ton choix et tu seras peut etre mieux placer pour lui expliquer car tant que tu n y es pas tu peux aps le savoir.. moi j y suis dans l infanterie et j aime mon métier si je maurais fait dire ca en pleine face je l aurais amener passer une journée avec nous ils aurait tout compris en quelque seconde!!! bye bonne chance


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Nov 2004)

Merci, Vandooze,  Je voulait repondre a ces questions mais je ne sairait pas aussi bonne for le faire. Merci encore.
...et Frank the Tank ,merci aussi, j'aime bein quand je voir cette ligne ici,
_Pour ce qui est de la premiere remarque, je laisses ca aux militaires...._     
..une regulement que on parle toujours dans les forum anglais est de parle de les chose que vous connaissi.

Now if someone wanted to post my errors in grammer/spelling that would be appreciated. :-[


----------



## bossi (16 Nov 2004)

gi_jane_c7,

C'est domage que mon francais est si mal ...
Mais, si je peux faire un petit suggestion (et, je voudrais rester polit ...).
Ton pere ne comprend pas l'armee Canadienne, ni les soldats.
Alors, parce qu'il va continuer d'etre ton per ... il vaux mieux que tu l'enseigner, especialment si tu veux rentrer dans notre armee (bonne chance!)

(je m'excuse pour mon mauvais francais, et pour ne savoir pas comment taper les accents ...)  :-[


----------



## 1R22eR (16 Nov 2004)

Ce que je trouve bizarre dans tout ca lorsque on va en exercice a l extérieur de la province un militaire est repecté par la population civil mais au Québec il te respecte seulement si tu leur a apporté quelque chose, ils ne comprenne pas ce qu ont peut leur apporter, il a des tonne de personne qui me dise qu'on sert a rien, je n ai aucun respect pour se genre de personne et c est pour cette raison que j ai aucune fierté d'être Québecois je suis Canadien avant tout et fière d'en faire parti et de participer a le défendre et a ce faire respecter, j'ai de l'admiration pour le reste du Canada qui respecte notre métier!!! Le québec n'est qu'une adresse a mettre sur une enveloppe le Canada c est mon lieu de naissance et qui nous donne beaucoup mieux que bien des pays...


----------



## Fruss (16 Nov 2004)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve bizarre dans tout ca lorsque on va en exercice a l extérieur de la province un militaire est repecté par la population civil mais au Québec il te respecte seulement si tu leur a apporté quelque chose, ils ne comprenne pas ce qu ont peut leur apporter, il a des tonne de personne qui me dise qu'on sert a rien, je n ai aucun respect pour se genre de personne et c est pour cette raison que j ai aucune fierté d'être Québecois je suis Canadien avant tout et fière d'en faire parti et de participer a le défendre et a ce faire respecter, j'ai de l'admiration pour le reste du Canada qui respecte notre métier!!! Le québec n'est qu'une adresse a mettre sur une enveloppe le Canada c est mon lieu de naissance et qui nous donne beaucoup mieux que bien des pays...



C'est en parti pourquoi je suis parti du Quebec il y a plus d'un an!! La mentalitee du Quebecois moyen est bien differente de celle du "Canadien" moyen (Oui, je sais, les Quebecois sont Canadiens, c'est dur a expliquer en quelques mots, et vous comprenez ce que je veux dire)..

Frank


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Nov 2004)

Vandooze, je asseyer de repondre dans la belle lange francais. C'est pas vraiment juste que vous direz tout. Ma femme est venu de St. Michelle de Bellchasse and on visit pas mal souvent mais j'ai jamais recontrait quel'qun qui a parlez mal de les FC. Mon beau-frere etait
marriat[?] la-bas dans son uniform et personne a rein dire.   Trois soires son't marriat[?] les gars militaire et tout a recontrez par une facon different.
Bruce


----------



## Jungle (16 Nov 2004)

gi_jane_c7,
Je voudrais commencer par te demander quelle est l'étendue de l'expérience Militaire de ton père, surtout au sein des Forces CDN mais aussi, vu la comparaison, de l'Armée Américaine.
Il est vrai que nous, les Militaires CDN, participons rarement ÃƒÂ  des opérations de combat traditionnelles, telles que les ÉU entreprennent. Par contre, nos Soldats sont déployés dans plusieurs zones de combat, souvent avec un mandat qui complique la tâche. Nous faisons usage de nos armes lorsque necéssaire, et permis par les règles d'engagement applicables ÃƒÂ  la mission.
Peu importe ton choix, Canada ou ÉU, tu seras déployée dans un théâtre opérationnel au début de ta carrière.
Bonne chance.


----------



## gi_jane_c7 (16 Nov 2004)

Je voudrais tout d'abord vous remercier pour toutes vos réponses.  Mon père n'a aucune expérience militaire, ni dans l'armée canadienne, ni dans l'armée américaine.  Pour ce qui a trait ÃƒÂ  la mentalité des québecois et des canadiens, je me suis aperçue que beaucoup de québecois disaient du mal des FC.  Avant, j'étais séparatiste ÃƒÂ  l'extrême, ÃƒÂ  cause de mes cours d'histoires québec canada.  Mais peu ÃƒÂ  peu, je me suis rendue compte que les canadiens anglais ne sont pas une menace comme je le croyais au début, et maintenant je suis très fière d'être canadienne.  Disons que j'ai changé d'opinion radicalement...  Les cadets ont aidé ÃƒÂ  ça aussi  ;D
Pour mon opinion sur l'armée canadienne et américaine, j'étais partagée.  Je commençais ÃƒÂ  penser que l'armée américaine pourrait être un bon choix, mais je côtois des militaires grâce aux cadets et ils me disent énormément de bien de l'armée canadienne, donc je ne savais plus vraiment quoi penser, ce pourquoi j'ai voulu vous en parler.  Merci beaucoup pour ce que vous avez dit, vous m'avez beaucoup aidé   Alors je garde mon choix de rentrer dans l'armée canadienne   (Mon rêve de petite fille...)  Reste ÃƒÂ  savoir dans quel domaine maintenant, j'hésite entre deux...

I would also like to thank the english people that made the effort of writing their messages in french, which is a very difficult language.  Guys, your french is very good !   Bravo


----------



## 51BNS (17 Nov 2004)

ton père c'est un vrai elvis gratton qui admire plus les américains que ceux de son propre pays et que surement ÃƒÂ  jamais eu ÃƒÂ  faire de marches forcées de sa !"/$%% de vie. Donc dit lui de ma part qu'il aille s'enrôler pour lui faire passer l'envis de chialler comme un bébé.     :warstory:


----------



## 1R22eR (17 Nov 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse, tu as été dans un petit village, va dans la région de québec ou partout dans les grand centre de la province du québec et tu verras bien des différence a l'exception des ville de l'outaouais car ils sont sur le bord de la frontière Québec-Ontario, je trouve désolant ce genre de perception tout ca car on est encore servi par des des personalité politique qui n ont pas évolué avec le reste de la population qui maintenant ne veux rien savoir de la souveraineté!!! maintenant le message s adresse a tout ceux qui veule me répondre évitéez de parler de souverainté sur ce forum ca mène nul part on est ici pour parler de notre merveilleuse armée CANADIENNE  ;D    ;D


----------



## joe_b (21 Nov 2004)

Salut la gang

J'aime bien lire vos critiques sur les québéçois mais étant moi-même québeçois qui ÃƒÂ  du se frottrer au containgetement de l'éducation québeçoise et qui ÃƒÂ  déménagé dans la belle province voisine je suis toujour fière d'être québéçois nos avons de bel tradition donc une des plus belle est ouverture d'esprit. Les québéçois sont réputé être des maitres de la critique ou chialeurs si vous voulez et très nationaliste mais le fait que les québéçois n'apprécient pas trop l'armée canadienne c'est surment ÃƒÂ  cause de son nom et le dégout de la majorité des québéçoios de l'authorité que ça représente.  Mais si tu ne peux pas formuler ta propre opinion sur l'armée gi_jane_c7 avec tout les ressources disponibles on est dans de sale dras. L'armée américaine nous arrive même pas ÃƒÂ  la cheville car il remplisse leur incompétence avec de l'équipement hi-tect et des milliards de dollar que nous armée canadienne avons pas.


----------



## 1R22eR (21 Nov 2004)

:-X :-X :-X :-X SVP NE PLUS PARLER DE SOUVERAINETÉ SUR CE FORUM MAIS DE L OPINION US ARMY/ Force armée canadienne 
merci a l avance aussi non ca finira jamais


----------



## e_pelletier (21 Nov 2004)

Avec mon ancien travail "non militaire", j'ai eu la chance de visiter le Canada de Vancouver jusqu'ÃƒÂ  st jean (TerreNeuve).

J'ai parlé avec beaucoup de gens, dans beaucoup de province. 

Apres mure réflection, j'ai réaliser que... 

Une personne qui vie en Alberta, est plus fiere d'etre canadien que citoyen de l'Alberta. Une personne de Vancouver est plus fiere d'etre Canadien que citoyen de la Colombie-Birtanique... ect ,ect,ect.

J'ai aussi vue de mes yeux que chaque province avait plus de drapeaux du Canada que la provinces ou (il, ou elle), habite. (j'ai trouvé ca triste)

Je suis moi meme du Québec et comme les quebecois le savent, il y a beacoup, BEAUCOUP de drapeau de Québec et beaucoup moin de drapeau canadian.

Moi je suis très fière d'etre quebecois mais je suis aussi tres fière d'etre canadien. 

Penser que le pays est meilleur que la province ou que la province est meilleur que le pays serrait une facon extreme de juger ses origines. 

Tout cela devrait etre vue avec un sens d'égaliter selon moi.


----------



## twohig (27 Nov 2004)

e_pelletier vous avez fait ce que je suggère ÃƒÂ  tous les canadiens, visiter les autres provinces.  Je suis un francophone du Nouveau-Brunswick et je demeurs maintenant ÃƒÂ  Québec depuis 2 ans et je peux vous dire que c'est une mentalité complètement différente de c'elle des autres provinces.  

Je vous invite ci_jane_c7 de joindre les forces canadiennes, et ne vous bornz pas en restant uniquement au Québec, visitez le pays et découvrez les différences culturelles.  J'ai trouvé mon expérience au Québec était plaisant, plus ou moins, et j'ai hâte de voire les autres provinces.  Je suis un soldat et fier de l'être.


----------



## acheo (16 Dec 2004)

Je n'ai pas lu tous les reply mais je te donnerai quand même mon opinion. Premièrement, ÃƒÂ  moins d'être métis, tu ne peux pas t'engager dans l'armée Américaine (a moins que les lois ont changées dernièrement). Tu peux par contre t'essayer dans toutes les armées du Commonwealth (Angleterre, Australie, etc..)

Deuxièmement, le fait d'utiliser ton arme ou non n'est pas un argument pour jugée d'une force armée. Personellement, je souhaite jamais n'ouvrir le feu sur quiconque.

Troisièmement, le fait d'être un casque bleu est très honorable même si c'est très frustrant quelquefois. 

Je ne sais pas si tu connais bien la politique internationale mais ÃƒÂ  mon avis tu devrais écouter les nouvelles et lire un peu sur les US et les valeurs qu'ils véhiculent avant de te faire une idée. La mienne est faîtes et jamais pour tout l'or au monde je ne voudrais servir sous le drapeau Américain.

bonne chance


----------



## HSQMYP (3 Mar 2005)

Acheo dit: CIT" Deuxièmement, le fait d'utiliser ton arme ou non n'est pas un argument pour jugée d'une force armée. Personellement, je souhaite jamais n'ouvrir le feu sur quiconque.

Je ne sais pas si tu connais bien la politique internationale mais ÃƒÂ  mon avis tu devrais écouter les nouvelles et lire un peu sur les US et les valeurs qu'ils véhiculent avant de te faire une idée. La mienne est faîtes et jamais pour tout l'or au monde je ne voudrais servir sous le drapeau Américain."FINCIT

Totalement d'accord avec toi Acheo. Nous n'avons rien ÃƒÂ  envier ÃƒÂ  la doctrine et aux agissements des forces armées des ÉUs. Ils ont l'avantage du nombre, du financement, de haute technologie et d'une vaste quantité de matériel. Quant ÃƒÂ  leur polyvalence individuelle et leur esprit d'initiative, nous leur damons le pion ÃƒÂ  100 milles ÃƒÂ  l'heure.

Quant ÃƒÂ  TOI Jane, la fierté d'appartenance devrait prioriser ton choix. Je te souhaite BONNE CHANCE...!

GRRR


----------



## Cpl.Banks (3 Mar 2005)

Ok Gi_jane_c7 est-que tu sais quelque chose sur l'armée autre que se qu'il a dans les films? Ton père lui connait absolument pas l'armée, les soldats Canadiens sont des soldats très respecter dans le monde entier, même si souvent on n'a pas un role de combat mais plus comme un role de maintien de paix nos soldats sont très capable de se battre n'importe ou le demande. Les É-U ont l'équipement et l'argent mais la qualité de leur soldat est inférieur a la notre, ils dépendent trop de la technologie j'ai eu la chance de connaitre des US Marines et je dois te dire ceux que j'ai rencontrer n'étais entrainé que seulement dans l'art de tuer, ils étaient des robots ( ton père étais proche lol jkjk) Ils n'avaient aucune culture général et même un d'entre eux ne savais pas ou se situais le Kuwait! Et je crois que tu ne peut pas t'enroler dans l'armée des É-u car tu n'est pas citoyen. Voir www.goarmy.com for le site american et www.armée.gc.ca pour le site Canadian.
UBIQUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cpl.Banks (3 Mar 2005)

oooops www.army.gc.ca


----------

